# Faux Fur



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've heard of fabric.com before... never ordered from any of them tho. 

Did you see the furs on here?
http://www.imstuffedfur.com/specials1500peryard.html

A few down is SP-1557 that looks pretty nice, and the one right below that is also good compared to your pics. Both are limited quantities, but $15 a yard.

I'M STUFFED FUR
The bottom one SP-BB $18/yd

There are apparently hundreds more they don't list - they do paypal so there is a bit of protection there as well. They are pretty strict on their return policy so they recommend getting the $1 samples to insure you're ordering the right fabric... might be worth it!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I have looked at imstuffedfur before, and I really like what they have, but I am unsure about buying from them at the moment. 

I'm on a limited budget for the time being and I would like to get the most fur for the lowest cost. I might get a small amount of fur and make a half suit for the this year and buy some fur from them.

I really like their wolf/coyote furs but they are crazy expensive! 

Thanks for the tip about the swatches, I may do that before i decide to buy from them!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I know joann's fabric has faux furr. I don't know if they are cheeper than i'm stuffed fur


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Joann's is generally cheaper than many stores but their selection is very limited when it comes to faux fur, especially when it is not the Halloween season. (Sadly early September is not considered the Halloween season  poor hopeless fools) When they do have better furs available they tend to be in vibrant, and sometimes pretty cool, colors and styles geared more for crafts and silly costumes than werewolves. Much of their long fur tends to fall into the "fun" fur category. This you can get at nearly any craft store and is cheap and crappy feeling, the kinda stuff you let kids play with because its glorified shag carpeting. If Joann's does have some nice quality fur, they get their moneys worth on it and tend to charge around the $20/yard range. I, of course, am not speaking for all Joann's stores, just the ones I have had experience with. There may very well be some that carry a lovely line of reasonably priced faux fur, I however have not seen such a thing so I cannot say for sure.

I have gotten some work done on the gloves for my costume and the nose for the mask, so far I am very, very happy with both as they are looking wonderful. The pieces are coming together, but I still need fur to make it complete. 

So all you crafty Halloween folks, I am still looking for the best places to get most yardage of decent quality fur for my dollar! If you can help me in my search please post the sites or stores you know of! 

(Oh, one more thing, my local Wal-mart ditched it's fabric department, so I can't look there. Anyone know if Meijer has a fabric area worth scoping out?)


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Quick note here, I did another search on the web with some different keywords and found a couple more sites with fur that seems to fit the bill. 

Camel Shaggy Fur - Sy Fabrics
MENDEL'S - LONGER FAKE FURS! - shag fur

So there are a couple more on the list of sites that look like a good deal, any thoughts?

Also, thoughts on free swatches? 
Mendel's offers 5 free swatches which I am tempted to go for, but I don't want to end up with a bunch of junk mail comin' around from them. 
Is it likely that if I request free swatches that I am really giving them a new mailing list address?


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

I have used fabric.com before a couple of times for craft swaps and they are pretty decent with their customer service. I actually got some purple faux fur from them, still have half a yard at home (saving it for another eye monster wreath, sent the first one I made to a swap mate). 

Just keep in mind the shipping on top of how much the fur will cost. I sometimes forget that part myself.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I requested some swatches so I'll see what Mendel's fur is like, if its good enough and I really want it I may pay for it, although it's a bit pricey.

I'm still open to other suggestions as to were to buy fur from, so feel free to post your sources.

Also if anyone is looking for a specific fur themselves, feel free to use this thread!


----------



## Digital-Vrykolakas (Sep 12, 2009)

If I may direct you here:

Memorable Furs Entries
fursuit - Community Profile 
Scroll down to Resources in the green text on the second link. I think this might help you.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Dragoxicon!

I had checked out the second link before, but the first one was new. Some neat sites for fabrics and furs, sadly not too much in the long pile range.  I guess long pile fur isn't as popular.

But the links were useful, thanks again, Drago!


----------



## Digital-Vrykolakas (Sep 12, 2009)

No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I got the fur samples today. 

For fun I asked for a couple of the more expensive furs, and they are so very nice, they feel like real fur, and cost $25-35/yard... 

When it comes to color, none of the samples really match the fur I currently have, so I am still looking for suggestions on where to find fur, and greatly appreciate any help you can give me.


----------

